# Windows 7 under KVM installation problem

## melinux

On my amd64 machine I have kvm-88-r1 installed.

I am trying to get Windows 7 pro final version (iso) to install.

The precise error I'm getting is "A required CD/DVD device driver is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVD or USB drive, please insert it now".

My install command line is:

kvm -vga std -hda win7.img -cdrom en_windows_7_pro*.iso -m 1024 -smp 2 -boot d

I'm really stumped now..

I can't find anything on any forum or website to help....

----------

## gerard27

AFAIK Windows 7 "iso" is not bootable.

You'll need extra stuff to start it up like the error message says.

Gerard.

----------

## melinux

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> AFAIK Windows 7 "iso" is not bootable.
> 
> You'll need extra stuff to start it up like the error message says.
> 
> Gerard.

 

The betas were bootable. Vista's iso is bootable too.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

ISO's are not bootable objects.

They may be mounted then treated as a cd/dvd.

If you burn to a dvd/cd then they can boot when the system is started 

(depending on hardware and bios settings)

----------

## melinux

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> ISO's are not bootable objects.
> 
> They may be mounted then treated as a cd/dvd.

 

It's my understanding that kvm mounts the iso.

Anyway I also burnt the iso to a dvd and tried specifying the cd directly, with the same result.

If anyone succeeded in installing 7 under kvm with gentoo I would be interested in hearing about it.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

the dvd/cd needs a boot section, not all ISOs have been created with that.

If you put it in a computer set to boot from dvd/cd and it boots then the cd/dvd is ok, otherwise not.

If it boots up plain then check for kvm options

----------

## melinux

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> the dvd/cd needs a boot section, not all ISOs have been created with that.
> 
> If you put it in a computer set to boot from dvd/cd and it boots then the cd/dvd is ok, otherwise not.
> 
> If it boots up plain then check for kvm options

 

thanks. I will check that then.

----------

## melinux

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> the dvd/cd needs a boot section, not all ISOs have been created with that.
> 
> If you put it in a computer set to boot from dvd/cd and it boots then the cd/dvd is ok, otherwise not.
> 
> If it boots up plain then check for kvm options

 

The dvd boots as expected (otherwise how could the Win7 installed in the VM have given me that error)...

But when it boots and you are going to start to install it, it gives me the exact same error  :Sad: 

I'm thinking it needs some SATA driver, but would it need it in a VM too ?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *melinux wrote:*   

>  *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   the dvd/cd needs a boot section, not all ISOs have been created with that.
> 
> If you put it in a computer set to boot from dvd/cd and it boots then the cd/dvd is ok, otherwise not.
> 
> If it boots up plain then check for kvm options 
> ...

 

I've loaded up Win 7 isos on sata systems before, without a problem.

Perhaps the iso is just a bad copy.

----------

## melinux

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *melinux wrote:*    *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   the dvd/cd needs a boot section, not all ISOs have been created with that.
> 
> If you put it in a computer set to boot from dvd/cd and it boots then the cd/dvd is ok, otherwise not.
> 
> If it boots up plain then check for kvm options 
> ...

 

I got it from MSDNAA. Hmmm..

Somewhere else they recommend disconnecting card readers etc. I wonder if that would make a difference, perhaps it's trying to install to it. 

But in kvm's VM it shouldn't happen I think.

I've got IDE/SATA/PATA drives on my system too.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

If it won't boot up normally, then you just might have a bad dvd/cd, ie the media itself. 

When you downloaded the iso, did you check the md5 or other crc's to make sure it was good?

----------

## melinux

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> If it won't boot up normally, then you just might have a bad dvd/cd, ie the media itself. 
> 
> When you downloaded the iso, did you check the md5 or other crc's to make sure it was good?

 

The dvd boots normally, so it isn't the case. Media is a taiyo yuden so it's good media.

MSDNAA doesn't give me crc's or md5's to check with the download. You download an exe file and it starts to download.

Perhaps something is wrong with the actual files in the MSDNAA win7 iso, like missing drivers. It complains about missing cd/dvd drivers when I click on 'Install windows'...

Guess I need to contact the msdnaa admins...

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I've occasionally had a bad piece of media in a pack of even the best media producers. 

You said it booted, but would not install, that doesn't mean the media isn't bad.

All it takes is one bad sector to make the whole disk unusable.

Best best, as you said is to check with the msm peopke

----------

## melinux

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> I've occasionally had a bad piece of media in a pack of even the best media producers. 
> 
> You said it booted, but would not install, that doesn't mean the media isn't bad.
> 
> All it takes is one bad sector to make the whole disk unusable.
> ...

 

Yes I agree with you.

I Wrote to them, will see what happens  :Smile: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

You're not the only one...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798837.html

----------

## melinux

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> You're not the only one...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798837.html

 

Yes that's true..

Well my academic version seems to be an actual iso. The first download is the license authorization software thing (e-academy) and it downloads an encrypted sdc file, which it decrypts towards the end into the iso.

Renamed my iso's directory and trying a redownload, perhaps it works. I haven't gotten any reply yet from msdnaa's support..

I tried to do a usb stick (and even cd) boot which should be supported by my motherboard, but fails  :Sad: 

----------

## melinux

This redownload got a different iso... odd.. so one or both are likely to be corrupted I think...

----------

## melinux

 *melinux wrote:*   

> This redownload got a different iso... odd.. so one or both are likely to be corrupted I think...

 

Now I tried extracting the new iso's install.wim to an empty partition ( imagex /apply install.wim 5 y:\ under XP) and I got this error (same as before when I tried with the other iso):

[ ERROR ] [LoadIntegrityInfo:(2743) -> failed] C:\temp\Windows 7 Professional (x

86) - DVD (English)\en_windows_7_professional_x86_dvd_x15-65804\sources\install.

wim (Error = 3 :Cool: 

[ ERROR ] [LoadIntegrityInfo:(2743) -> failed] C:\temp\Windows 7 Professional (x

86) - DVD (English)\en_windows_7_professional_x86_dvd_x15-65804\sources\install.

wim (Error = 3 :Cool: 

Error opening file [C:\temp\Windows 7 Professional (x86) - DVD (English)\en_wind

ows_7_professional_x86_dvd_x15-65804\sources\install.wim].

Reached the end of the file.

My feeling is that the new iso is just as corrupted as the old one.

----------

## melinux

Yes the iso file was corrupted in the downloads. Someone else downloaded the iso (same msdnaa source) and we tried this one and it worked. So something on my system must have corrupted the ms download process.

----------

